# middle name for Phoebe!!



## emsy

sooooo ive chosen my name for if my bump is pink, me and my OH have settled on Phoebe but i have no idea what middle name to put with it!! Help !!!!!!


----------



## discoclare

Grace
Rose
Emma
Ella
Charlotte
Summer
June
Eva
Mae
Anna
Isla
Maeve
Niamh
Lola
Louise
Kate
Iris
Lila
Thea
Belle
Rae

..right kind of lines?


----------



## Dragonfly

louise springs to mind.


----------



## windswept

As my stubborn OH keeps reminding me 'you don't NEED a middle name'... But Phoebe Grace is pretty.


----------



## fairy_gem

I'm going to list a bit of everything, traditional, unusual etc:

Phoebe Kate
Phoebe Rose
Phoebe Louise
Phoebe Quinn
Phoebe Blaire
Phoebe Wren
Phoebe Renee
Phoebe Nicole
Phoebe Olivia
Phoebe Grace
Phoebe Noelle
Phoebe Alyssa
Phoebe Kaye
Phoebe Elisabeth
Phoebe Violet
Phoebe Elise
Phoebe Amelia
Phoebe Alexa
Phoebe Aaliyah
Phoebe Isobel
Phoebe Ariella
Phoebe Beth
Phoebe Jade
Phoebe Michelle
Phoebe Matilda
Phoebe Sienna
Phoebe Lauren
Phoebe Alisha
Phoebe Alexis
Phoebe Seren
Phoebe Hope
Phoebe Anais
Phoebe Alana
Phoebe Dawn
Phoebe May
Phoebe Fleur
Phoebe Serena

x


----------



## SMFirst

I like the sound of single syllable:

Phoebe Anne
Phoebe May
Phoebe Gail
Phoebe Joy/ Joyce
Phoebe Kate

But here's a couple others:
Phoebe Lorraine
Phoebe Victoria

I always think of phoentics, so I would avoid a middle name starting with F or B since those are strong sounds in the first name 


I'm sure you'll find one that's just right


----------



## lolpants

I'm having a Phoebe too :D Good choice! :thumbup:
We've chosen Isobela as it was my Grandmothers name, and I think it sounds nice - Phoebe Isobela (Spelt that way as thats how my Nan spelt it)

Lol xx


----------



## emsy

ooooh gosh such lovely names, i quite like phoebe may, grace, louise i wanted something a little unusual but im liking those names hmmmm xxx


----------



## discoclare

Alice
Lara
Laura
Lucia
Abigail
Elizabeth
Hazel
Carys
Camille
Brooke
Gina
Jemma
Anais
Lois
Heather
Olive
Iona
India
Jenna
Juliet
Marie
Maya
Mia
Zara
Jo
Catrin
Orla
Enya
Harriet
Cecile
Star
Skye


----------



## emsy

i quite like phoebe noelle too !! xxx


----------



## emsy

or Phoebe Rosalie Williams !! What do you think ? ?


----------



## discoclare

I like Rosalie but then you have the double -ee sounding endings. It's nice though. or what about Phoebe Rosa or Phoebe Roisin?


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like Phoebe Noelle -- Very pretty!

How about: Phoebe Juliette?


----------



## Barbles

My daughter is called Phoebe and her middle name is Megan which I think sounds lovely.

Phoebe Megan

xx


----------



## jaytee.

Phoebe Isabelle
Phoebe Emily
Phoebe Ella
Phoebe Amelie
Phoebe Eden
Phoebe Ebony
Phoebe Caitlin
Phoebe Mia

:)


----------



## fairy_gem

My fave is Phoebe Noelle.

x


----------



## massacubano

Rose :flower:


----------



## CedarWood

Rosalie is pretty but agree about the two E sounds.

Maybe Rose?


----------

